# FASTEST CAT HAYNIE, SHOALWATER, TRAN???



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Out of these 3 boats who is going to be the speed champ? Lets say rigged with a Yamaha 200SHO power plant.

******************************

HAYNIE 21' CAT
HULL LENGTH: 20' 6"
HULL WEIGHT DRY: 1100 POUNDS
http://www.hayniebayboats.com/21_Cat.shtml

******************************

TRAN 200 SVT CAT
HULL LENGTH: 20' 2"
HULL WEIGHT DRY:1450
*http://texasoutdoorsportsman.com/tran/svtcat.php *

******************************

SHOALWATER 21' CAT
HULL LENGTH: 21' 4"
HULL WEIGHT DRY: 1400 POUNDS
*http://www.shoalwaterboats.com/catamaran_fishing_boats.htm *


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

SCB! OH wait, you said of those 3.... I'd guess the Haynie would be the fastest (lighter hull, lowest profile).


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not know which would be the fastest, but in my opinion the 200 SHO would be too heavy for the 21' Haynie. The other two would handle it just fine.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Glen over at CMC had one with a 200 optimax and a pretty good size tower on it and I believe it would run in the low 50's. BTW weight of 200 SHO = 505lbs and weight of 200 opti = 495lbs so I think you could make the weight issue work. Sure would be interesting to see what it would do.

Mike


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Don't know just how true these speeds are but these were given to me by different people if I were to have the 200SHO. 

Haynie 21' Cat = 53mph
Shoalwater 21' Cat = 58mph
Tran SVT 200 Cat = 53mph


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

There are a lot of variables as you probably know, but a 200 is too much motor for a 21 cat in my opinion.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

artofficial said:


> There are a lot of variables as you probably know, but a 200 is too much motor for a 21 cat in my opinion.


Yup maybe but they don't make a 150SHO. There is not much speed difference between the 150 and the 200 anyway.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

ATE UP FISHERMAN, Are you stuck on the SHO?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

A 175 merc. optimax weights the same as a 150.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

A Mercury 175 Pro XS is 431 pounds.This out board would be a great match for the 21' cat hulls.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Always love the "too heavy" comments on these new 4-strokers.. My Yammie F300 weighs 50 lbs more than a 200 Merc opti. 

People, weight is not as much of an issue as it used to be. They are all very close...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

If I have to go less than 200hp it will be a suzuki.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Glen over at CMC had one with a 200 optimax and a pretty good size tower on it and I believe it would run in the low 50's. BTW weight of 200 SHO = 505lbs and weight of 200 opti = 495lbs so I think you could make the weight issue work. Sure would be interesting to see what it would do.

Mike


I bought Glens 21 haynie tower. He converted it to a non tower. Boat would only run around 48 but hole shot was bad arse. 200 is a good choice and 200 SHO would be a great motor on this boat. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Glen over at CMC had one with a 200 optimax and a pretty good size tower on it and I believe it would run in the low 50's. BTW weight of 200 SHO = 505lbs and weight of 200 opti = 495lbs so I think you could make the weight issue work. Sure would be interesting to see what it would do.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Well if you want to talk weight to a nats ***** you can add 10 pounds for a optimax oil reservoir full of oil. LOL


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: ^^^ :rotfl:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

That SHO is one bad dude. I tubed this video the other day of my buddy's 24' Haynie with the 250


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

There is a 2cooler that has a Tran 200SVT with a 200 SHO, hope he weights in with his performance numbers.


----------



## DBL_TRBL (Jul 16, 2010)

Haynie 21 cat, 175 PRO XS 43MPH awsome holeshot, and the oil resovoir on the engine is no where near 10lbs


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Po Boy said:


> There is a 2cooler that has a Tran 200SVT with a 200 SHO, hope he weights in with his performance numbers.


You are talking about CapnPerk he is getting around 48mph with his current prop. He said with the right prop he should get mid 50s.
Donnie says 53 though Thats why I put it.


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a 200svt trans with a 175 SUZUKI and run around 43.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Look at Haynie's website. The 21' CAT is a beautiful ride. Probably IMO one of the sharpest rides out there. But look how they sit with a 431 lb. 175 Pro XS and ask yourself if you would be happy with another 74 lbs. hanging off the rear.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

cottonpicker said:


> Look at Haynie's website. The 21' CAT is a beautiful ride. Probably IMO one of the sharpest rides out there. But look how they sit with a 431 lb. 175 Pro XS and ask yourself if you would be happy with another 74 lbs. hanging off the rear.


Thats my only beef with the 21' Haynie. Water washing over the back. Wish the back end was built like the 24'


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't know why the back of the Haynie 24' goes up and the 21' goes down but I know a lot of people bought 21 shoalwater over the 21 Haynie because of it.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Yup maybe but they don't make a 150SHO. There is not much speed difference between the 150 and the 200 anyway.


Talked to a yamaha sales guys he thought another 1 or 2 on 150 sho. Anybody here anything about that


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Why do people expect a "SHO" to be so much different than the same HP from the same or other manufacturer - SHO... it's a 20 inch shaft with a psuedo high speed nose cone but don't people know it's mostly a lot of marketing hype and flashy badging?


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Always love the "too heavy" comments on these new 4-strokers.. My Yammie F300 weighs 50 lbs more than a 200 Merc opti.
> 
> People, weight is not as much of an issue as it used to be. They are all very close...


Where is the "too heavy" comment?


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> If I have to go less than 200hp it will be a suzuki.


175 Suzuki would be great.http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/cheers.gif


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

The trans can top at 62 to 65 with a 250 Suzuki and a four blade pro with a raised center console


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

i am running a 250 SHO on a 23 shoalwater and I can run 53 with a prop put on by Shoalwater. I am sure that with the right prop it would be 60+. In my opinion the SCB would be the fastest. However, i love my shoalwater and think more about skinny water and hole shot.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Why do people expect a "SHO" to be so much different than the same HP from the same or other manufacturer - SHO... it's a 20 inch shaft with a psuedo high speed nose cone but don't people know it's mostly a lot of marketing hype and flashy badging?


I don't think most other manufacturers are running a 4.2 liter engine for their 200-250 HP engines, especially 2 strokes.

The engine has more torque and low to midrange than any other 4 stroke engine I've ever ran in... it also runs better than a lot of 2 strokes I've been in or owned.

I'm not sure of everything they did, but it's certainly different.

I do think people get too wrapped up in weight to a point.. arguing over 40 or 50 lbs is just noise... hell my tackle box probably weighs 30 lbs. If I put it close to the motor, is my boat going to slow down? I doubt it!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Is Shoalwater still using wood in their boats? I can't find anything on their website.


----------



## caytonboatstorage (Aug 18, 2011)

tran sport 24svt is the new standard on the tx coast. chris and haynie make a good product. the 24 svt handles rough water better than the 24 h.o. and runs shallower and dryer than the haynie cat. u cannot find a more honest group of people to deal with than tran. and they will never blow smoke to make you think otherwise. best team on the coast


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

caytonboatstorage said:


> tran sport 24svt is the new standard on the tx coast


Really?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

caytonboatstorage said:


> tran sport 24svt is the new standard on the tx coast. chris and haynie make a good product.* the 24 svt handles rough water better than the 24 h.o.* and runs shallower and dryer than the haynie cat. u cannot find a more honest group of people to deal with than tran. and they will never blow smoke to make you think otherwise. best team on the coast


 lmao


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

LBS said:


> Is Shoalwater still using wood in their boats? I can't find anything on their website.


I have an 88 shoalwater that's got lots of wood and it's all good. Oh and a 1997 Johnson 135 and it runs 43 with a 4 blade.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Really?


x2


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Don't know just how true these speeds are but these were given to me by different people if I were to have the 200SHO.
> 
> Haynie 21' Cat = 53mph
> Shoalwater 21' Cat = 58mph
> Tran SVT 200 Cat = 53mph


are these numbers for boats with or without raised platforms ?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't think most other manufacturers are running a 4.2 liter engine for their 200-250 HP engines, especially 2 strokes.
> 
> The engine has more torque and low to midrange than any other 4 stroke engine I've ever ran in... it also runs better than a lot of 2 strokes I've been in or owned.
> 
> ...


That's exactly my point, although I don't know if you realized you said it but you did! :cheers:

My point is/was this - I have the EXACT SAME 4.2 LITER engine in my F300 as is offered in the SHO, it's just called the "Offshore" series... E-Tec has the H.O. and Suzuki has the S.S. and it's all the standard delivery using the same block in respective HP class typically sold to the Bass market and adopted by a lot of the shallow runners from the gulf states. That's precisely what the Original V-Max was - no one expected that to be such a popular flats motor and then add the TRP and the legend was made..

Sure I could have opted for a 20 inch shaft "SHO" with the bling bling cowling, but people need to got the proper shaft for their transom. As you stated, the 4.2 is the real deal with all the latest speed and quite frankly most impressive 4-Stroke technology on the water.

The SHO cowling will fit perfectly on my motor too for a cool $1500 or so (it ain't cheap). Also the SHO, if I am not mistaken, holds on to the cable driven controls, unavailable on some of the Offshore models. Mine is all fly-by-wire electronic shift and throttle, using normal Sea-Star hydraulic steering.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Thanks*



cory4408 said:


> I have an 88 shoalwater that's got lots of wood and it's all good. Oh and a 1997 Johnson 135 and it runs 43 with a 4 blade.


I know if wood is installed properly, it can last a long time. I am just curious about whether or not they still use wood in the newer cat models, since they don't list what their boats are made of on the website.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

AUF, sorry for the hi-jack. I think if you are looking at the 21 footers, I would go the Shoalwater route....the way the Haynie drops down in the back bothers me alot....doesn't allow much free board and water coming over the back is a huge pet peeve of mine. That and the ugly 1985 console Haynie is using would be the deal breaker for me...but maybe they offer an alternative, I know Shoalwater offers two console models. Otherwise, the hull is not much different so for me, the Shoalwater looks like a better choice between those two. Don't know and haven't heard much about the SVT, but it looks to be atleast worth taking a ride, especially with the reputation Tran seems to have. Happy shopping.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

Before you buy any of cat boat I would give SCB a call. Eric is working on a cat hull. I have seen it. See if and when it will be ready for production.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

scooba said:


> Before you buy any of cat boat I would give SCB a call. Eric is working on a cat hull. I have seen it. See if and when it will be ready for production.


No pickle fork?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Eric's boats are cat hulls. Please explain..:question:



scooba said:


> Before you buy any of cat boat I would give SCB a call. _Eric is working on a cat hull. I have seen it._ See if and when it will be ready for production.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

hardcore said:


> are these numbers for boats with or without raised platforms ?


I don't know but it does almost seem like the standard these days


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

patwilson said:


> Eric's boats are cat hulls. Please explain..:question:


SCB is working on a new boat that is an addition to the current line up. It is not repalcing any of the current models - it is targetted at the ultra shallow cat market. The Stingray already does very well in the shallows, but Eric is never content with what he has so working on something shallower to be another option for those needing it.

The test plug has been in the water and adapted a couple times already getting it perfect. Give SCB a call and I'm sure Eric and the team will fill you in.

It'll be impressive for sure!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you know the size by chance?


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> SCB is working on a new boat that is an addition to the current line up. It is not repalcing any of the current models - it is targetted at the ultra shallow cat market. The Stingray already does very well in the shallows, but Eric is never content with what he has so working on something shallower to be another option for those needing it.
> 
> The test plug has been in the water and adapted a couple times already getting it perfect. Give SCB a call and I'm sure Eric and the team will fill you in.
> 
> It'll be impressive for sure!


Well said Josh. Give Eric a call he can fill you in better than all of us can.


----------



## caytonboatstorage (Aug 18, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> lmao


 go for a test ride in the new 24svt. i ordered one based on its ride and sold my 2008 haynie h.o:doowapsta


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

caytonboatstorage said:


> go for a test ride in the new 24svt. i ordered one based on its ride and sold my 2008 haynie h.o:doowapsta


 SON OF A B! the saleman that sold me my boat, said MY boat was the new standard for the texas coast.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I love how fast boats are and how much better they ride than anything else on the internet....


----------



## caytonboatstorage (Aug 18, 2011)

kyle 1974/ sorry u were under the impression that i was giving my opinion and not something you wanted to hear. don't get your panties in a wad i'm sure you have a fine boat if you have one at all. after all your profile only has a picture of you standing in water. so don't know. sorry if you felt lied to by the salesman. apparantly you can't have an opinion without somebody wanting to pick at you. as for you maybe one day you can appreciate someone fired up about the direction they have gone with a product, mine being a boat. 

younggun55. first off learn how to spell."young guns" two words budy. that said genius. i never said anything about speed. i said ride, shallow and dry. but thanks for trying, maybe next time boy. and if the 55 stands for your age, wow hooked on phonics, spell check.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Wait, let me get the popcorn started! lmao...


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

John i hate to tell you the wind is going to blow again and i sold alot of boats to people that went out with that same salesmen and he could not even go in the bay and we ran 55mph staright across the same bay the same day.Tran does build a great boat but it going to be hard to beat the H O in the rough stuff just ask anyone that fish's the TRS are the IFA they will tell you who is the first one to the bridge when its blowing 40 and i know for sure its not a 24svt SORRY.And for the fastest cat my boat is built for shallow water not speed but i did hang a 225 off the back and ran it got 67mph and back out due to no seats in the boat and Kevin Akin yelling at me to slow down lol.Any boat builder can make a boat haul *** and if that is what you want call me we are building a 23 out of kevlar and it should be one of the fastest tower boats on the water.We shall see


caytonboatstorage said:


> go for a test ride in the new 24svt. i ordered one based on its ride and sold my 2008 haynie h.o:doowapsta


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

caytonboatstorage said:


> kyle 1974/ sorry u were under the impression that i was giving my opinion and not something you wanted to hear. don't get your panties in a wad i'm sure you have a fine boat if you have one at all. after all your profile only has a picture of you standing in water. so don't know. sorry if you felt lied to by the salesman. apparantly you can't have an opinion without somebody wanting to pick at you. as for you maybe one day you can appreciate someone fired up about the direction they have gone with a product, mine being a boat.


 caytonboatstorage....IF that's even your real name...I didn't see any photos of your boat either. So I can only assume you fish out of an inner tube.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

sorry for all the mis spells im not a english teacher im a boat mechanic and a **** good one.i guess if all i did was rent boat sheds i would have time to brush up on my spelling?sorry Jon Cayton


----------



## caytonboatstorage (Aug 18, 2011)

chris coulter said:


> sorry for all the mis spells im not a english teacher im a boat mechanic and a **** good one.i guess if all i did was rent boat sheds i would have time to brush up on my spelling?sorry Jon Cayton


wow did i touch a nerve. thought your skin was thicker. i quess you forgot that i have done a lot of business with you in the past but apparantly you feel threatened by my decision to go with a different boat than you sell. thought you were better, guess i was wrong. you have not compared your boat to the 24svt so quit lying, i know for a fact. as for the guy i sold my boat to glad he brought you more customers.. but i wont:texasflag i do a lot more than rent boat sheds. i didnt have boat sheds when i wrote chris's marine a check for a new h.o. did i? feel good about yourself, your to high and mighty for me or is that the joint you just finished, pothead. you know i'm not lying about any of whats been said, so talk negative about me to try and justify your behavior and opinions. oh does kieth's wife still work for the company that does all your drug screening for insurance purposes? also please tell your customers that the 20% discount that dmr gives you in aluminum work you add back into the price of your boat with the aluminum work. you crook. if you had time you wouldn't learn you would smoke more weed. dont blow your smoke towards me please.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow! I didn't think this thread would turn out this way. Getting a little personal don't you think?


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

JOHN MY WIFE IS A KINDERGARDEN TEACHER. NOTHING TO DO WITH INSURANCE OR DRUGS. AND BY THE WAY, WHAT DID YOU GO TO PRISON FOR?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Cayton - Acting like a douche bag on a forum to potential customers, using your business name for member name and bashing other businesses. 

CLASSIC!

Pretty sure I would never take my boat or my hard earned cash around the likes of you...


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

CAYTONBOATSTORAGE ISN'T THAT 3 WORDS. BASH Y0UNG GUN AND YOURS IS THE SAME. JACK ***


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

WOW.All i can say is your a big man behind a computer and sorry to the guy that started this thread did not mean to high jack it.See you soon jon very soon!


caytonboatstorage said:


> wow did i touch a nerve. thought your skin was thicker. i quess you forgot that i have done a lot of business with you in the past but apparantly you feel threatened by my decision to go with a different boat than you sell. thought you were better, guess i was wrong. you have not compared your boat to the 24svt so quit lying, i know for a fact. as for the guy i sold my boat to glad he brought you more customers.. but i wont:texasflag i do a lot more than rent boat sheds. i didnt have boat sheds when i wrote chris's marine a check for a new h.o. did i? feel good about yourself, your to high and mighty for me or is that the joint you just finished, pothead. you know i'm not lying about any of whats been said, so talk negative about me to try and justify your behavior and opinions. oh does kieth's wife still work for the company that does all your drug screening for insurance purposes? also please tell your customers that the 20% discount that dmr gives you in aluminum work you add back into the price of your boat with the aluminum work. you crook. if you had time you wouldn't learn you would smoke more weed. dont blow your smoke towards me please.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

All boat threads and motor threads are personal. Everyone who owns a boat thinks their boat is the best one on the water for there particular purpose. When you get boat dealer to respond to these threads the ante increases a thousand fold. Personally, these threads are great reading for a slow and rainy day at the office.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You boys need to go fishing and cool off or at least catch some fish.  

Point left out is the captain of this "fast" boat. I am pretty sure some of the old guys on the board can take an junker boat and out run some of the new boaters with their new shiny fast boat.

Most of these Texas made boats are great boats and you need to go try them to see what fits your needs the best and not the other guys on the board. Fastest is really low on the list what you need to look at in a Texas Bay Boats/

Hey Samarai, I agree with you. This thread is almost as good a what is the best rod out there. 



We all know that the boat we own is the best and most perfect boat on the coast. (FOR US anyway)  

And really "If you want fast the get a cigar boat if you can find a lot of places to run it on the coast."


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW! 2cool has made for some great reading lately!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TheSamarai said:


> All boat threads and motor threads are personal. Everyone who owns a boat thinks their boat is the best one on the water for there particular purpose. When you get boat dealer to respond to these threads the ante increases a thousand fold. Personally, these threads are great reading for a slow and rainy day at the office.


I agree. Except that my boat really is the best.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I want bash the other boats but only tell you about mine. I have a 2011 21 Shoal cat with 10" elevated console and 200 Etec HO. My boat will run 53-54MPH with a four blade 19 pitch Solas. The sweet spot with this set up seems to be around 42-43 for cruising speed and fuel economy. I think I could do better with a different prop and plan to try some different ones. Maybe a Rev 4. Good luck, contrary to other posters I think they are all good boats just pick the one you like; its your money.


----------



## MadDux (Jun 13, 2008)

Mr. Coulter could you start another thread on the benefits added to a 23' cat hull by using kevlar. I believe you were talking about the cat hull in the previous reply. That would be very interesting. I don't want to jack this thread.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

caytonboatstorage said:


> kyle 1974/ sorry u were under the impression that i was giving my opinion and not something you wanted to hear. don't get your panties in a wad i'm sure you have a fine boat if you have one at all. after all your profile only has a picture of you standing in water. so don't know. sorry if you felt lied to by the salesman. apparantly you can't have an opinion without somebody wanting to pick at you. as for you maybe one day you can appreciate someone fired up about the direction they have gone with a product, mine being a boat.
> 
> younggun55. first off learn how to spell."young guns" two words budy. that said genius. i never said anything about speed. i said ride, shallow and dry. but thanks for trying, maybe next time boy. and if the 55 stands for your age, wow hooked on phonics, spell check.


Never even said **** to you I was talking in general, and your pretty big behind your computer "boy". Want to talk about spelling learn how to use capitalization you dumb ***


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Think this heat is getting everyone riled up!


----------



## tidal wave (Aug 27, 2011)

wow i had to join after reading all this. you really banned the guy for speaking his opinion ro what he knows and is willing to say about one of your sponsors.. is this site only for metro sexuals or is only politicaly correct and dont mess with a sponsor. just saying. quess i better be careful on what opinions i might have... God bless America


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I have something to say wait,wait,wait,exhale. I still think a Mercury 175Pro XS is the best out board for me.If I were to buy one of the cats on this tread it would be a Suzuki 175 or maybe I would wait for the 150 SHO, No it would be a Mercury 175 Pro XS


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree 100 percent but the truth is one thing and what attorneys call slander is another thing.I see you just joined so feel free to join in.


tidal wave said:


> wow i had to join after reading all this. you really banned the guy for speaking his opinion ro what he knows and is willing to say about one of your sponsors.. is this site only for metro sexuals or is only politicaly correct and dont mess with a sponsor. just saying. quess i better be careful on what opinions i might have... God bless America


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

sorry.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Original post:

Out of these 3 boats who is going to be the speed champ? Lets say rigged with a Yamaha 200SHO power plant.
You guys are nuts.


----------



## tidal wave (Aug 27, 2011)

chris coulter said:


> I agree 100 percent but the truth is one thing and what attorneys call slander is another thing.I see you just joined so feel free to join in.


 ok i agree but what is the slander? i dont understand.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

boy i'd hate to see this topic in a bar with everybody tanked up.....................


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That would not be good!:work:



pipeliner345 said:


> boy i'd hate to see this topic in a bar with everybody tanked up.....................


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I think this thread deserves this......

:an6::an6::an6::an6:

Bunch whiney hineys......LMAO !


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

*stats*

20 SVT tran cat with no elevated console, three batteries and trolling motor, all fishing gear, 2 people, 2 ice chests full of ice, 40 gallon fuel tank full of fuel.

200 yamaha sho engine with power tech 4 blade 19 pitch prop

51 mph top speed at 5600 rpm

I usually cruise at about 38 mph and get great fuel economy.


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

I know the original thread question was what was the fast boat out the mentioned three. I purchased my 21 Haynie in January, 2011. No, I did not place a 200 Hp of any type on the back. I just used common sense, I installed a 150 TRP Yamaha, 4 stroke. BY GPS, current between 44-46. I can turn 5600 RPM's. My Question: Why? I wanted an improved smoother ride, great hole shot, shallow running, an a good look boat. I achieved all goals.

Previous I owned. RFL Majek. Same set up, with exception of a two stroke TRP. Haynie hole shot is good as, or better than than, previous boat. There is no comparison in Ride. Drafts in 7-8 inches. I think RFL will run shallower, however maybe an inch. I don't need to be there anyway.

I have more room, I do not need a burn bar on the Haynie. 

I summary, right weight engine, no problem with rear of Haynie. Use common sense, and not EGO.

If you have a big EGO, and feel the need for Speed. SBC would love your money.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

DBL_TRBL said:


> Haynie 21 cat, 175 PRO XS 43MPH awsome holeshot, and the oil resovoir on the engine is no where near 10lbs


My 23 Shoalwater Cat with a 150hp E-TEC runs 43-44 with a great holeshot.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Ditto*



jmou50 said:


> I know the original thread question was what was the fast boat out the mentioned three. I purchased my 21 Haynie in January, 2011. No, I did not place a 200 Hp of any type on the back. I just used common sense, I installed a 150 TRP Yamaha, 4 stroke. BY GPS, current between 44-46. I can turn 5600 RPM's. My Question: Why? I wanted an improved smoother ride, great hole shot, shallow running, an a good look boat. I achieved all goals.
> 
> Previous I owned. RFL Majek. Same set up, with exception of a two stroke TRP. Haynie hole shot is good as, or better than than, previous boat. There is no comparison in Ride. Drafts in 7-8 inches. I think RFL will run shallower, however maybe an inch. I don't need to be there anyway.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same boat and motor w/ trp......but mine has a burn bar. I am getting the same performance number as jmou and agree with all of his comments. These boats are built to run smooth and skinny, not fast.

I am extremely happy with my setup. I am also very happy with the service and support I got and contuinue to get from Chris and his staff down in Aransas Pass.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Chasin Bait said:


> I have the exact same boat and motor w/ trp......but mine has a burn bar. I am getting the same performance number as jmou and agree with all of his comments. These boats are built to run smooth and skinny, not fast.
> 
> I am extremely happy with my setup. I am also very happy with the service and support I got and contuinue to get from Chris and his staff down in Aransas Pass.


Speed is overrated IMHO. I'd rather get there safely and dry. Have the fun is the motor out to take in everything.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

My buddy has a 21 haynie with a zine 140. That thing runs sweet and goes forever on a tank of gas! 38ish I think but it is super dry and smoothe. My Bigfoot has an opti 150. 5200 rpm runs 43. Perfect for me. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Suzuki 140. Sorry, dang iPhone


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tidal wave (Aug 27, 2011)

GIGEM18 said:


> JOHN MY WIFE IS A KINDERGARDEN TEACHER. NOTHING TO DO WITH INSURANCE OR DRUGS. AND BY THE WAY, WHAT DID YOU GO TO PRISON FOR?


 thats a good thing, because insurance fraud is very serious. he went to prison for insurance fraud, even funnier


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Where is ole "txrigger" these days, he could help this thread a little more riled up.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

im glad you spelled tidal wave correctly, john cayton.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Cayton - Acting like a douche bag on a forum to potential customers, using your business name for member name and bashing other businesses.
> 
> CLASSIC!
> 
> Pretty sure I would never take my boat or my hard earned cash around the likes of you...


Funny thing is I'm pretty sure his storage is where I used to store my boat irrc it's the one on Shaver Road in Aransas pass? Actually have two family members that have slips there still in that piece of **** place. I'll make sure they are out of their soon and pass the word along on how ****ty of a establishment it is and how big of a douche the owner is. It's really easy to make a bad name for yourself and your business on an open forum like this.


----------



## tidal wave (Aug 27, 2011)

GIGEM18 said:


> im glad you spelled tidal wave correctly, john cayton.


 get your facts straight gig em. don't appreciate that. go pick at someone else.


----------



## Dirkfish (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anyone give me some feed back on selecting a prop for a 200 Sho I'm putting on a 21 ft Flats Cat full tunnel.... Thanks !


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

LBS said:


> Is Shoalwater still using wood in their boats? I can't find anything on their website.


from what I hear, yes. But, they will rig it with twin 300's to try and break 60 mph if you ask.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Why did I just read this ? Next time I'm in RP Chris lunch in on me !


----------

